# MySQL Datenbankverbindung herstellen FAQ



## 8ull23y3 (9. Nov 2004)

Also zunächst fand ich nur sehr verstreut Hilfe zum Thema MySQL und Java...und wollt mal selbst was schreiben.
Den Treiber der benötigt wird bekommt man unter

Link-> http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/Connector-J/mysql-connector-java-3.0.15-ga.zip/from/pick

in dem Archiv ist ein mysql_connector_blablabla.jar das müsst ihr in :meld: ---SDKOrdner---\jre\lib\ext einfügen hab dazu hier mal ne Frage gestellt und auch schnell hilfe bekommen.Ausserdem hab ich gesehen wurd das schonmal früher irgendwo behandelt.

Nun mal nur ein Beispiel 


```
import java.net.*;
import java.sql.*;

public class sql_test {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
   try {
    String strSQLTreiber = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
    Class.forName(strSQLTreiber);
   }
   catch( Exception cnfe ) {
    System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage());
   }
   try {
    String strSQLConnection = "jdbc:mysql://[color=red]Hostname[/color]/[color=red]Datenbankname[/color]";
    Connection SQLconnection = DriverManager.getConnection(strSQLConnection, "[color=red]UserName[/color]","[color=red]Passwort[/color]");
    
    System.out.println("Datenbank-Verbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt");
    System.out.println();

    System.out.println("Datenbank      :"+SQLconnection.getMetaData().getDatabaseProductName()+" "+SQLconnection.getMetaData().getDatabaseProductVersion());
    
System.out.println("Connection URL :  "+SQLconnection.getMetaData().getURL());
    System.out.println("Treiber-Name   :  "+SQLconnection.getMetaData().getDriverName());
   }
   catch( Exception sqle ) {
    System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: "+sqle.getMessage());
   }
  }
}
```
Das müsste es eigentlich sein... Hoffe ich zumindest.

[Edit by foobar: Codetags eingefügt]


----------



## EagleEye (9. Nov 2004)

kleiner vorschlag nimm mal die codetags dann siehts besser aus 
und sieh mal hier  was wir da haben


----------



## 8ull23y3 (22. Nov 2004)

war doch einfach nur so damit alles zusammen mal in einem thread steht.


----------

